# açıkçası filmi



## jbionic2010

Does this make smth like "movie for public screening"?


----------



## Rallino

No, açıkçası means "to be honest" or "frankly". And then you have filmi in the accusative. It's part of a longer sentence.


----------



## jbionic2010

In other words, this means porno-film or erotic..


----------



## Rallino

No, it means: _frankly the movie... _What's the full sentence?


----------



## Jello_Bun

Açıkçası
film*i *_pek de_ beğenmedim.


To be honest,
I didn't like the film  _ at all._


----------



## brldrkn

Rallino said:


> No, açıkçası means "to be honest" or "frankly". And then you have filmi in the accusative. It's part of a longer sentence.


i at the end of "Film" = "Filmi" has possession rather than accusative meaning. That means " The Film of/called"


----------



## Rallino

And how would you know that? There is no context. Perhaps, it's part of a sentence like what Jello_Bun wrote: _Açıkçası filmi pek de beğenmedim.
_
Not to mention that _"Açıkçası filmi"_ makes very little sense, if at all, if you treat the -i as a possessive.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks. "Frankly" seems to fit in well in the context.


----------

